# منتديات الكنيسة علمتنى (الكراهية)



## الامير الحزين (1 مارس 2009)

السلام على اجمل اعضاء فى الدنيا



طبعا عنوان موضوعى اثار دهشة عندكم وايضا غضب







ولكن هى فعلا الحقيقة منتدى الكنيسة علمنى الكراهية​ 









مندهش مندهشة








انا لسة عند رائى ودى تجربة فى المنتدى 




فعلا المنتدى علمنى الكراهية 




تعالوا نعرف مع بعض ازاى علمنى الكراهية





علمنى كراهية النوم الكثير لانى فى وقت نومى اكون محروم من المنتدى واعضاءة والاستفادة منة




علمنى كراهية قضاء وقت فراغى فى اللهو فى اشياء غير مفيدة




علمنى كراهية الحقد على الناس




علمنى كراهية الحسد





علمنى كراهية حبى لنفسى وعشقى لذاتى






علمنى كراهية الوحدة لانى الان وسط اخواتى واصدقائى واحبابى





علمنى كراهية التفكير فى الاشياء الفارغة الغير مفيدة ليى او لغيرى





علمنى كراهية الخطية





علمنى كراهية فى التفكير فى الانتقام من اللى ظلمنى وحبى للسلام





علمنى كراهية الكراهية وحبى فى الحب







علمنى كراهية ملذات العالم










علمنى كراهية التعصب الاعمى وحبى واصرارى على معرفة امور دينى






علمنى التعمق وحبى فى دينى






من هو منتدى الكنيسة هو   عقيدتى   دينى   ( المسيحية)





صديقى صديقتى هل منتدى الكنيسة علمك الكراهية ؟؟؟



ارجو المشاركة

​


----------



## Star Online (1 مارس 2009)

تحياتي حبيبي الرب يباركك علي كلامك الاكثر من رائع
في رأيي ( الشخصي) ان من يولد فينا هذه الاشياء هو شخص الروح القدس

فالروح القدس هو الذي يجعلنا نكره الخطية بل وننتصر عليها .
الروح القدس يزيح الأنا ويسلبها عرش الذات ليكون الرب في مكانه الصحيح.
الروح القدس يعلمنا اهمية شركة المؤمنين للنمو في الايمان والنضج الروحي .
ففي الروح القدس القوة والمحبة ويعلم ايضا  (رومية 15: 13 و 30).
وهو الذي يبكتنا علي الخطية
 ويساعدنا لنشهد له ويرشدنا 
في غلاطية 22:5،23 نقرأ: "وأما ثمر الروح فهو: المحبّة والفرح والسلام، وطول البال واللطف والصلاح والأمانة والوداعة وضبط النفس .


الرب يباركك ويحفظك في اسم يسوع


----------



## totaagogo (1 مارس 2009)

*موضوعك حلو اوى ربنا يعوضك انا كمان اتعلمت حاجات كتير من المنتدى بجد انا مبسوطة بيه اوى​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جميييييييييييييييل
العنوان قلقنى هههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك يا امير
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## الامير الحزين (1 مارس 2009)

star online قال:


> تحياتي حبيبي الرب يباركك علي كلامك الاكثر من رائع
> في رأيي ( الشخصي) ان من يولد فينا هذه الاشياء هو شخص الروح القدس
> 
> فالروح القدس هو الذي يجعلنا نكره الخطية بل وننتصر عليها .
> ...





شكرا على مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك
وبعد كلامك مش لاقى كلام اقولة 
شكرا على محبتك​


----------



## الامير الحزين (1 مارس 2009)

totaagogo قال:


> *موضوعك حلو اوى ربنا يعوضك انا كمان اتعلمت حاجات كتير من المنتدى بجد انا مبسوطة بيه اوى​*





شكرا على مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك 
ويارب تكونى سعيدة هنا وسط اخواتك واصدقائك​


----------



## الامير الحزين (1 مارس 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *موضوع جميييييييييييييييل
> العنوان قلقنى هههههههههههههه
> تسلم ايدك يا امير
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*





شكرا على مرورك 
والف سلامة عليكى من الخضة​


----------



## white rose (1 مارس 2009)

يا أمير يا حزين كلامك حلو كتير       

و انا كمان فرحانة كتير بالمنتدى  و اعضاء المنتدى 

تسلم ايديك 

يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## الامير الحزين (1 مارس 2009)

white rose قال:


> يا أمير يا حزين كلامك حلو كتير
> 
> و انا كمان فرحانة كتير بالمنتدى  و اعضاء المنتدى
> 
> ...



شكرا على مرورك  ربنا يبارمك حياتك 
 ونورتى المنتدى واعضاءة اكيد فرحانيين بيكى​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااا يا امير

على الموضوع الممتاز

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## oesi no (1 مارس 2009)

*كنت داخل اقولك كويس انك اتعلمت حاجة برضه 
ههههههههه 
*​


----------



## zezza (1 مارس 2009)

ربنا يسامحك يا امير 

العنوان خضنى [/        COLOR]



> صديقى صديقتى هل منتدى الكنيسة علمك الكراهية ؟؟؟



لو اللى فات كان كراهية 
يبقى دى اكتر كراهية انا بحبها 

ربنا يبارك حياتك اخويا 
موضوع حقيقى تحفة جميل جدا


----------



## الامير الحزين (1 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا يا امير
> 
> على الموضوع الممتاز
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك





شكرا على مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 مارس 2009)

*موضوعك رائع يا الامير الحزين
مع ان عنوانه يقلق ههههههههههه*


----------



## الامير الحزين (1 مارس 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *كنت داخل اقولك كويس انك اتعلمت حاجة برضه
> ههههههههه
> *​




قبل ماتشاهد الموضوع كنت عايز تقولى كدة من راس الموضوع 

شكرا على مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الامير الحزين (1 مارس 2009)

zezza قال:


> ربنا يسامحك يا امير
> 
> العنوان خضنى [/        color]
> 
> ...






شكرا على مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك 
ودايما منورة فى المنتدى برايئك المتميز وموضعاتك الشيقة​


----------



## الامير الحزين (1 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *موضوعك رائع يا الامير الحزين
> مع ان عنوانه يقلق ههههههههههه*





شكرا على مرورك  ربنا يبارك حياتك 
واوعى تقلقى تانى من راس عنوان موضوعى علشان كدة فى حاجات كتيرة جاية هتخط​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا

شكرا الأمير

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (1 مارس 2009)

*شكراااااااا يا باشا
على الموضوع الممتاز
والعنوان جامد
ربنا يبارك مجهودك وحياتك​*


----------



## الامير الحزين (1 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> شكرا الأمير
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*




شكرا على مرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الامير الحزين (1 مارس 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> *شكراااااااا يا باشا
> على الموضوع الممتاز
> والعنوان جامد
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك وحياتك​*





شكرا على مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 مارس 2009)

*موضوع حلو خالص يا امير 
بس تعرف العنوان خلا الواحد يتخض

نايس توبيك

سلام المسيح بقلبك​*


----------



## just member (2 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههه*
*موضوع زى العسل*
*وكلنا بنعانى من هيك فعلا *
*شكرا ليك يا اميبر*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## الامير الحزين (3 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع حلو خالص يا امير
> بس تعرف العنوان خلا الواحد يتخض
> 
> نايس توبيك
> ...





شكرا على مرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الامير الحزين (3 مارس 2009)

come with me قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *موضوع زى العسل*
> *وكلنا بنعانى من هيك فعلا *
> *شكرا ليك يا اميبر*
> *ربنا يباركك*​





شكرا على مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (3 مارس 2009)

*هو مش عالمنى الكراهيه


هو جايبلى الكلام


من ماما وبابا وهى

هو انتى هتفضلى كده طول اليوم على الجهاز 


بس بجد موضوع جميل ​*


----------



## ponponayah (3 مارس 2009)




----------



## Alexander.t (6 مارس 2009)

فعلا عنوان يخض بس موضوع جميل جدا فعلا منتدى الكنيسه فى راى الشخصى هو احلى واجمل منتدى مسيحى على وجه الاطلاق 
ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم


----------



## الامير الحزين (10 مارس 2009)

bosy_love_jesus قال:


> *هو مش عالمنى الكراهيه
> 
> 
> هو جايبلى الكلام
> ...






شكرا على مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الامير الحزين (10 مارس 2009)

ponponayah قال:


>







شكرا على مرورك ربنا يبارك


----------



## الامير الحزين (10 مارس 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> فعلا عنوان يخض بس موضوع جميل جدا فعلا منتدى الكنيسه فى راى الشخصى هو احلى واجمل منتدى مسيحى على وجه الاطلاق
> ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
> اذكرونى فى صلواتكم






شكرا على مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (10 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه
خطير يا امير
عنوان الموضوع رائع ومحتوى الموضوع اكثر من رائع
تسلم ايدك اخى ​


----------



## وليم تل (10 مارس 2009)

شكرا الامير الحزين
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## الامير الحزين (12 مارس 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> خطير يا امير
> عنوان الموضوع رائع ومحتوى الموضوع اكثر من رائع
> تسلم ايدك اخى ​





شكرا على مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك 

واوعة تقول خطير تانى احسن  ادارة المنتدى تعمل عليا حذر 

ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## الامير الحزين (12 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا الامير الحزين
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمت بود​




شكرا على مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## god love 2011 (12 مارس 2009)

_ههههههههههههههههههه
انا اتخضيت بجد
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع المميز
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك ويفرح قلبك دايما وام النور تدبر امورك_​


----------



## ميرنا (12 مارس 2009)

انا كنت داخلة احذف الموضوع واطرد صاحبة ​


----------



## الامير الحزين (12 مارس 2009)

سيمون يوسف قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههه
> انا اتخضيت بجد
> ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع المميز
> تسلم ايدك
> وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك ويفرح قلبك دايما وام النور تدبر امورك_​





شكرا على مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك 

والف سلامة عليكى من الخضة 

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## الامير الحزين (12 مارس 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> انا كنت داخلة احذف الموضوع واطرد صاحبة ​






الحمد للة انى لسة فى المنتدى 

اهون عليكم امشى من المنتدى  بعد ماوجد فى المنتدى اخوات واصدقاء ومحبة 

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مارس 2009)

*ولو ان كلمة الكراهيه كلمه ثقيله على قلبى الا انه فعلا منتدى الكنيسه علمنى ان اكره الكثير من الصفات السيئه وجعلنى أبتعد عنها ولذلك دائماً  ما أ شكر ربنا على وجودى فى هذا المنتدى الرائع وربنا يبارك كل اعضائه ..
ميرسى يا اميرنا على موضوعك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## لي شربل (13 مارس 2009)

*ايش فيك خي أمير تعلمت الكراهية ومع هيك حزين 
لا بتكفي بقه 
اخرج من حزنك فمن خلع عنه الإنسان القديم بكل الخطايا
ما يصح انه يكون حزين 
أفرح بالرب في كل حين أمير 
ثانكيو ع ها الموضوع الحلو .
الله معك ويباركك .*​


----------



## الامير الحزين (13 مارس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *ولو ان كلمة الكراهيه كلمه ثقيله على قلبى الا انه فعلا منتدى الكنيسه علمنى ان اكره الكثير من الصفات السيئه وجعلنى أبتعد عنها ولذلك دائماً  ما أ شكر ربنا على وجودى فى هذا المنتدى الرائع وربنا يبارك كل اعضائه ..
> ميرسى يا اميرنا على موضوعك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك*







شكرا على مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويارب دايما فى المنتدى تكتر المحبة​


----------



## الامير الحزين (13 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ايش فيك خي أمير تعلمت الكراهية ومع هيك حزين
> لا بتكفي بقه
> اخرج من حزنك فمن خلع عنه الإنسان القديم بكل الخطايا
> ما يصح انه يكون حزين
> ...





شكرا على مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك 

وقادر ربنا  يفرح كل قلب حزين 

شكرا على مشاعرك الرقيقة​


----------



## الامير الحزين (9 يناير 2011)

وحشتونى  جدا جدا 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2011)

شكرا جدا جدا
رااائع جداا

سلام الرب يسوع


----------

